# recipe for lembas



## morgoth145 (Aug 5, 2011)

i am sure that some of you folks out there can think of a recipe for lembas.
i know that lembas contains cram, so if we could make a recipe for that in this thread as well, it would make things a bit easier.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 8, 2011)

morgoth145 said:


> i know that lembas contains cram



Does it? I thought cram was a food of the Men of Esgaroth (the lake town from The Hobbit). Lembas is seen in the First Age - I know Melian gave some to Beleg when he sought for Turin after he fled Doriath

Regardless, I would like to make some and hope someone more experienced in baking or the lore can help :*up


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 10, 2011)

A google search finds a ton but this one sounds good:



> 2 1/2 cups of flour
> 1 Tablespoon baking powder
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 8 Tablespoons cold butter
> ...



http://www.entropyhouse.com/penwiper/costumes/lembas.html


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 10, 2011)

Now who's going to try making them? :*)


----------



## morgoth145 (Aug 22, 2011)

Prince of Cats said:


> Now who's going to try making them? :*)


well im not good at cooking so dont look at me XD
but im sure there is some one willing to try?


----------

